
UK General Election 2017: Coverage in the Media - cirrus-clouds
https://medium.com/@dontvoteconservativeuk/uk-general-election-2017-coverage-in-the-media-cfc2d10f451c
======
sbuk
Interestingly, the post only covers how the right leaning press manipulates
the truth to further their own ends, and only alludes to the fact the left do
it; as expected from a user called 'Don't vote Conservative (UK)'. As a
centrist (who will be deliberately abstaining from voting for the first time
in nearly 30 years of voting) I find the left's cognitive dissonance and bias
extremely alarming.

~~~
cirrus-clouds
I'm the author of the article and I make it clear that news is presented in a
biased way regardless of whether you read a right-leaning or left-leaning
newspaper. All of the national newspapers in the UK have mastered the art of
misleading click-bait headlines (the Financial Times is possibly the only
exception).

I focused on the right-leaning newspapers because they are in the majority in
both numbers and circulation figures in the UK and their influence in shaping
public discourse is much greater.

The central point of the article is that, regardless of whether you read a
right-leaning or left-leaning newspaper, you can't rely on a single source for
your news. Doubly-so during an election campaign.

(Note: the companion site dissuading people from voting Conservative
deliberately avoids links to the Independent, Guardian and Mirror precisely
because it would be seen as confirmation bias.)

